# "lap blanket" of 7 inch squares...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

A dear friend send me one of those very long looms...has 30 pegs on each side.  So I used it to create a lap blanket. Started the blanket several times, taking it out each time after discovering my design was not working well. Then decided to make 7" squares still using this loom. (Mainly wanted to get use to this loom as it feels different than the round ones.) So I created four (4) strips each containing five (5) 7" blocks. Here is what I have done so far. All that is needed now is to sew the strips together and I left long tails on the different squares to do this with. Also, the sides are not rolling at all and the ends are not rolling either. On each of the ends of the strips (after cast on and just before cast off) I did three (3) rows of a knit/purl alternating the pegs as well as each row. This has worked very well to prevent curling.  What you think? Any suggestions as to what method would be best to sew these strips together would be welcomed....


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

What pretty colors! If you can crochet, there are lots of decorative joining stitches, and there may be some knit ones too, but I'm not familiar. Usually, the things I knit just need seams joined where you want them to be as unobtrusive as possible.

Here's a tutorial for a simple whipstitch, invisible stitch and topstitch joining for knitted items. Hope this helps. 

https://knitting-crochet.wonderhowt...-using-whip-stitch-and-other-stitches-424377/


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm not a knitter, but looks like Callie gave you some options. Lovely choice of colors - you are so creative.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. What a great URL.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Here is the finished project. Notice how not one of the sides curl.....  Oh yeah I'm quite pleased about that!


----------

